# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AntiVir - Trojan/Small.R.2

## Andrey

AntiVir - TR/Small.R.2 
Authentium - W32/Trojan.HJL 
AVG - Generic.OMP 
BitDefender - Trojan.Small.R 
eSafe - suspicious Trojan/Worm 
Ewido - Trojan.Small 
Fortinet - StartPage.IP!tr 
F-Prot - destructive program named W32/Trojan.HJL 
F-Prot4 - W32/Trojan.HJL 
Ikarus - Win32.SuspectCrc 
McAfee - StartPage-IP 
Sunbelt - Trojan.Small.R 

Ложное срабатывание на файл (Crack для Консультант+):
kons.rar  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

